# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Hirësia e Tij, Theofan Stilian Noli [1882-1965]

## Albo

*Përshpirtje me rastin e 40-vjetorit të fjetjes së Hirësisë së Tij, Theofanit (Nolit)*

_Më 13 mars, në kishën Ungjillëzimi i Hyjlindëses, në Tiranë, u krye një përshpirtje me rastin e 40-vjetorit të fjetjes së Hirësisë së Tij Theofanit (Nolit). Shërbesa u drejtua nga Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, Anastasi, i cili foli për rëndësinë e veprës së Imzot Nolit për Kishën tonë dhe Kishën Orthodhokse në përgjithësi. Ndër të tjera, ai theksoi se Kisha asnjëherë nuk harron ti kujtojë ata që kanë dhënë një kontribut kaq të vyer për të.

Me këtë rast edhe në Kishën Orthodhokse Shqiptare, në Boston u krye Mesha Hyjnore dhe shërbesa përkujtimore, të cilën e drejtoi Hirësia e Tij, Episkopi Nikon._


*Fjala e mbajtur me këtë rast nga shumë i përndershmi At Arthur Liolin*

Fan S.Noli, (1882-1965) është dhe do të mbetet përjetë të jetëve, një figurë e shquar në botën shqiptare, si një fetar, njeri i ditur, poet, shkrimtar dhe burrë shteti. Ai është themeluesi i të parës Kishë Orthodhokse Shqiptare në SHBA, më 1908. Ai ka përkthyer dhe është autor i mbi 42 librave liturgjikë, historikë dhe letrarë, në të dyja gjuhët, në shqip e anglisht dhe konsiderohet, një nga njerëzit më të ndritur të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Përkthimi i Testamentit të Ri, nga greqishtja në anglishten e sotme, është cilësuar si një nga kryeveprat e tij, e pasuar nga një numër i madh përkthimesh të liturgjisë dhe muzikës kishtare të Kishës Orthodhokse, në të dyja gjuhët, shqip dhe anglisht. Zotërues, në mënyrë të përkryer, i 12 gjuhëve të huaja, të pasqyruara në një numër të madh albumesh, në përkthimin e dramave dhe poemave origjinale. Ai bëri të flasin shqip veprat e Longfellow-t, Ibsenit, Servantes-it dhe Omar Khajam-it. Noli i madh ka marrë nderimin dhe vlerësimin nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, për përkthimet e William Shekspirit, në shqip. 

Më 1912, ai drejtoi Federatën Panshqiptare të Amerikës Vatra, si themelues i saj me Faik Konicën dhe atdhetarë të tjerë. Më 1920, ai përfaqëson atdheun e tij, Shqipërinë, në Gjenevë, ku garantoi futjen e Shqipërisë në Kombet e Bashkuara, njohjen e shtetit të parë modern shqiptar dhe shpalljen e pavarësisë. Në vitin 1924, ai ishte Kryeministër i Shqipërisë. 

Vepra e tij kritike Bethoveni e Revolucioni Francez, është vlerësuar nga njerëz të dëgjuar, si; George Bernard Show, kompozitor, Jan Sibilius dhe autori Thomas Man etj. Ndërsa studionte në Konservatorin e New England, për muzikë, ai kompozon Rapsodinë Shqiptare, Uverturën Bizantine dhe një numër të madh poemash, të gjitha të përkthyera e të përshtatura në gjuhën shqipe. Dy librat e tij historikë rreth Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, Heroit tonë Kombëtar, konsiderohen studime klasike me shumë vlera.

I lindur në Ibrik Tepe (Qyteza), një qytezë e përbërë nga komuniteti shqiptar në Turqinë evropiane, jeta e tij shpaloset si një epos ekzemplar, e cila ndriti për më se një shekull me suksese në të gjitha drejtimet dhe në shërbimin që ai i bëri popullit të tij. I diplomuar në Universitetin e Harvardit, më 1912, më vonë ai mori doktorata në histori dhe në muzikë nga Konservatori i New England. Shumë i thjeshtë dhe popullor në jetën e tij, i flaktë dhe i debatushëm në oratori, ai ishte truri dhe përkushtimi për ti shërbyer popullit të tij, në shumë drejtime. Në shumë mënyra enigmatik, ai në të njëjtën kohë jo vetëm ishte një patriot dhe atdhetar i devotshëm, por ai ishte një njeri me horizont të gjerë dhe shumë i respektuar nga ndërkombëtarët për bindjet e tij. 

Gjithmonë i qeshur e me një sens humori, jeta dhe vepra e tij edhe sot e kësaj dite është një rezonancë për shqiptarët që ata të jenë të bashkuar e të punojnë për kombin e tyre. Duke qenë një njeri modest, përparimtar, atdhetar, dashamirës, ai karakterizohej nga një karizmë, që tërhoqi vëmendjen dhe interesimin e diplomatëve të huaj dhe njerëzve të ditur të botës. Noli diti të shfrytëzojë këtë interesim duke e vënë në dobi të atdheut e të shqiptarëve, duke qenë një përçues i flaktë i atdhetarizmës, duke luajtur një rol model për popullin e tij shqiptar në SHBA, por edhe jashtë saj. 

Jeta dhe vepra e tij e ndritur ruhet në kujtesën dhe memorjen e kombit të tij shqiptar dhe do jetojë në brezat që do të vijnë. 

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i tij!

----------


## Albo

*Liturgji në përvjetorin e Imzot Theofanit (Nolit)*

Më 4 qershor emigrantë shqiptarë në qytetin Bostonit dhe kudo tjetër ku gjendeshin e kishin mundësi, do të merrnin pjesë në Liturgjinë Hyjnore, që do të mbahej në Katedralen e Shën Gjergjit, që drejtua nga Hirësia e Tij Nikoni. Ajo celebrohej me rastin e 100-vjetorit të shkuarjes së Imzot Theofan Nolit në SHBA, në vitin l906. Me rastin e kësaj meshe do të promovohej biografia dyvëllimshe për Nolin, shkruar nga Nasho Jorgaqi.

Në vijim, një djalë i ri njëmbëdhjetëvjeçar Nikola Romano, do të prezantonte kontributin e tij “Unë jam Fan Noli”, kurse vajza e talentuar Alisa Toshka, bijë e Robert Toshkës, të parit shqiptaro-amerikan të emëruar gjykatës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, me flaut, instrument që Fan Noli në kohë shqetësimesh e përdorte në zyrën e tij të Kryeministrisë në Tiranë, do të luante një pjesë muzikore.

Më pas fëmijë dhe mësues të Shkollës të Gjuhës dhe Trashëgimisë Shqipe në Boston do të recitonin poezi, por edhe pjesë nga biografia e Nolit.

Ngjallja

----------


## King_Gentius

> *Liturgji në përvjetorin e Imzot Theofanit (Nolit)*
> 
> Më 4 qershor emigrantë shqiptarë në qytetin Bostonit dhe kudo tjetër ku gjendeshin e kishin mundësi, do të merrnin pjesë në Liturgjinë Hyjnore, që do të mbahej në Katedralen e Shën Gjergjit, që drejtua nga Hirësia e Tij Nikoni. Ajo celebrohej me rastin e 100-vjetorit të shkuarjes së Imzot Theofan Nolit në SHBA, në vitin l906. Me rastin e kësaj meshe do të promovohej biografia dyvëllimshe për Nolin, shkruar nga Nasho Jorgaqi.
> 
> Në vijim, një djalë i ri njëmbëdhjetëvjeçar Nikola Romano, do të prezantonte kontributin e tij Unë jam Fan Noli, kurse vajza e talentuar Alisa Toshka, bijë e Robert Toshkës, të parit shqiptaro-amerikan të emëruar gjykatës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, me flaut, instrument që Fan Noli në kohë shqetësimesh e përdorte në zyrën e tij të Kryeministrisë në Tiranë, do të luante një pjesë muzikore.
> 
> Më pas fëmijë dhe mësues të Shkollës të Gjuhës dhe Trashëgimisë Shqipe në Boston do të recitonin poezi, por edhe pjesë nga biografia e Nolit.
> 
> Ngjallja


Hej un isha atje per kete rast.  :i qetë:  Me pelqeu shum cfar kishin organizuar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oliver55

NOLI

Kryqezimi

Po troket çekani
Po kërcet mejdani,
Dor' e këmb' i çpon,
Krishtin kryqëson.

Me tërbim goditin
Me gjëmim e ngjitin
Turma ulërin
Nëna blegërin.

Çdo peronë plagë
Përvëlon si flagë
Çurka gjak buron
Fryhet dhe pikon.

Kryqet ngulen, shtisen,
Tallen, qesëndisen;
Sipër Kryqe tre,
Tri Mari për-dhe.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Ky inqizim ashte nder me te vjeterit qe i perket Fan nolit duke folur ne Boston.

Pjesa e pare 






Pjesa e dyte

----------


## sulioti

une kam patur rastin ne greqi te njoh nga afer dy mbesat e tij dhe nje nip kishin simpati per mau dhe une shum respekt per ta.dhe eshte per te ardhur keq qe shteti grek ndjek poltika te tilla ndaj shqiptarve sa qe tani nuk e kan me mbiemrin noli po ja kan ven mavromati;dhe e gjith kjo per faktin se kure noli u largua nga greqia per te formuar qeverin e tij ne shqiperi grekt e quajten tradhetar te greqis.

----------


## Cimo

> une kam patur rastin ne greqi te njoh nga afer dy mbesat e tij dhe nje nip kishin simpati per mau dhe une shum respekt per ta.dhe eshte per te ardhur keq qe shteti grek ndjek poltika te tilla ndaj shqiptarve sa qe tani nuk e kan me mbiemrin noli po ja kan ven mavromati;dhe e gjith kjo per faktin se kure noli u largua nga greqia per te formuar qeverin e tij ne shqiperi grekt e quajten tradhetar te greqis.


Ishin asimiluar keta ?

----------


## sulioti

mund te them se po .pa dyshim ata kan dashuri ose simpati per shqiperin por por por ka shume gjera ne mes qe i ben te mos shprehet ajo qe ne te vertet mund te ndjejn.me politikat qe ndjek greqia dhe mesimin e historis qe ben plus mediat qe shajn emigranntet shqiptar nga mengjesi deri ne dark.e shtyeti i shqiptar eshte pothuajse i padukshem per keto probleme me te gjitha keto dukuri negative dhe asgje pozitive ta merr mendja se jan asimiluar ketu po asimilohen emigrantet qe kan nga dhjet a pesmedhjet vjet ne greqi e jo me ata qe kan me shekuj.plus sic thon ata qe nolin e kan perzen keta te zogut nga shqiperia dmth myslimat keshtu thon keta niperit e ketij  tani se sa eshte e vertet se di.

----------


## Albo

*130-vjetori i lindjes së Imzot Theofan Nolit

Figurë e shquar për Kishën Orthodhokse dhe për gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare*

Më 6 janar 1882, u lind në Ibrik Tepe (Qytezë) të Turqisë, Imzot Theofani, Noli. Megjithëse kaloi s h u m ë pa k vjet në Shqipëri (vetëm 5), kontributi i tij për vendin e tij të origjinës ishte i jashtëzakonshëm. Ai ishte burrë shteti, politikan i shquar, mendimtar i thellë, erudit dhe njohës i shquar i kulturës botërore, përkthyes i shkëlqyer dhe shkrimtar i paharruar ...

 Në mes të gjithë këtij kontributi, shquhet edhe nxitja e mbështetja, si patriot dhe klerik i shquar, për ngritjen e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Gjithashtu, ai dha një ndihmesë të pazëve ndësueshme, si nismëtari dhe realizuesi më i madh e i shquar, për përkthimin në shqip të Shërbesave të Shenjta, përkthime që ende përdoren në të gjitha kishat tona. Ndaj, me mirënjohje të thellë përkulemi para kësaj vepre në këtë përvjetor të 130-të nga lindja e tij.

Fan S. Noli, (1882-1965) është dhe do të mbetet në jetë të jetëve një figurë e shquar në botën shqiptare, si një fetar, njeri i ditur, poet, shkrimtar dhe burrë shteti. Ai është themeluesi i të parës Kishë Orthodhokse Shqiptare në SHBA, më 1908. Ai ka përkthyer dhe është autor i mbi 42 librave liturgjikë, historikë dhe letrarë, në të dyja gjuhët, në shqip e anglisht dhe konsiderohet një nga njerëzit më të ndritur të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Përkthimi i Testamentit të Ri, nga greqishtja në anglishten e sotme, është cilësuar si një nga kryeveprat e tij, e pasuar nga një numër i madh përkthimesh të liturgjisë dhe muzikës kishtare të Kishës Orthodhokse, në të dyja gjuhët, shqip dhe anglisht. Zotërues, në mënyrë të përkryer, i 12 gjuhëve të huaja, të pasqyruara në një numër të madh albumesh, në përkthimin e dramave dhe poemave origjinale. Ai bëri të flasin shqip veprat e Longfellow-t, Ibsenit, Servantes-it dhe Omar Khajam-it. Noli i madh ka marrë nderimin dhe vlerësimin nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, për përkthimet e William Shekspirit në shqip. 

Më 1912, ai drejtoi Federatën Panshqiptare të Amerikës “Vatra”, si themelues i saj me Faik Konicën dhe atdhetarë të tjerë. Më 1920, përfaqëson atdheun e tij, Shqipërinë, në Gjenevë, ku garantoi futjen e Shqipërisë në Kombet e Bashkuara, njohjen e shtetit të parë modern shqiptar dhe shpalljen e pavarësisë. Në vitin 1924, ai ishte Kryeministër i Shqipërisë.

Vepra e tij kritike “Bethoveni e Revolucioni Francez”, është vlerë suar nga njerëz të dëgjuar, si; George Bernard Show, kompozitori Jan Sibilius dhe autori Thomas Man etj. Ndërsa studionte në Konservatorin e New England, për muzikë, ai kompozon “Rapsodinë Shqiptare”, “Uverturën Bizantine” dhe një numër të madh poemash, të gjitha të përkthyera e të përshtatura në gjuhën shqipe. Dy librat e tij historikë për Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeun, Heroin tonë Kombëtar, konsiderohen studime klasike me shumë vlera. I lindur në Ibrik Tepe (Qyteza), një qytezë e përbërë nga komuniteti shqiptar në Turqinë evropiane, jeta e tij shpaloset si një epos ekzemplar, e cila ndriti për më se një shekull me suksese në të gjitha drejtimet dhe në shërbimin që ai i bëri popullit të tij. I diplomuar në Universitetin e Harvardit, më 1912, më vonë ai mori doktorata në histori dhe në muzikë nga Konservatori i New England.

Shumë i thjeshtë dhe popullor në jetën e tij, i flaktë dhe i debatueshëm në oratori, ai ishte truri dhe përkushtimi për t’i shërbyer popullit të tij në shumë drejtime. Në shumë mënyra enigmatik, ai në të njëjtën kohë jo vetëm ishte një patriot dhe atdhetar i devotshëm, por ishte njeri me horizont të gjerë dhe shumë i respektuar nga ndërkombëtarët për bindjet e tij. 

Gjithmonë i qeshur e me një sens humori, jeta dhe vepra e tij edhe sot e kësaj dite është një rezonancë për shqiptarët që ata të jenë të bashkuar e të punojnë për kombin e tyre. Duke qenë një njeri modest, përparimtar, atdhetar, dashamirës, ai karakterizohej nga një karizmë, që tërhoqi vëmendjen dhe interesimin e diplomatëve të huaj dhe njerëzve të ditur të botës. Noli diti të shfrytë- zojë këtë interesim, duke e vënë në dobi të atdheut e të shqiptarëve, duke qenë një përçues i flaktë i atdhetarizmës, duke luajtur një rol model për popullin e tij shqiptar në SHBA, por edhe jashtë saj.

Jeta dhe vepra e tij e ndritur ruhet në kujtesën dhe memorien e kombit të tij shqiptar dhe do jetojë në brezat që do të vijnë.


* * *

*Librat fetarë të përkthyer nga Imzot Theofani - Noli*

- Shërbesat e Javës së Madhe, Boston 1908
- Librat e Shërbesave të Shenjta, Bruksel 1909
- Triodi i Vogël, Bukuresht 1913
- Lutjesorja, Boston 1914
- Pesëdhjetore e Vogël, Boston 1914
- Uratore, Boston 1941
- Kremtore, Boston 1947
- Triodi dhe Pesëdhjetorja, Boston 1952

*Libra fetarë në anglisht*

- Eastern Orthodox Prayer Book (Lutjesorja Orthodhokse Lindore), Boston 1949
- Eastern Orthodox Catechism (Katekizmi Orthodhoks), Boston 1954
- Three Liturgies of the Eastern Orthodox Church (Tri Liturgji të Kishës Orthodhokse), Boston 1955
- Gospel Lectionary (Manuali i Ungjillit), Boston 1956 - Epistle Lectionary (Manual i Letrave të Apostujve), Boston 1957. Libra fetarë në shqip dhe anglisht
- Liturgjia dhe katekizmi i Kishës Orthodhokse Lindore (Liturgy and Catechism of the Eastern Orthodox Church), botuar paralelisht në shqip dhe anglisht, Boston 1955.

* * *

Gazeta Ngjallja

----------


## Albo

“Duke përballuar shumë sprova dhe beteja në fillim të shekullit të kaluar, prifti i ri Theofan Stilian Noli, që më pas u bë një hierark me talente dhe dhurata të shumëllojshme, ofroi lidershipin e nevojshëm e të përshtatshëm për të krijuar enorinë e parë shqiptare në Amerikë. Kjo enori e Bostonit u bë shtysë për një arkidioqezë të gjerë.
Episkopi Theofan, nuk e kufizoi kontributin e tij të jashtëzakonshëm për Orthodhoksët e Amerikës, krijimtaria e tij, aftësitë intelektuale dhe të gjithanshme ndikuan fuqishëm shqiptarët Orthodhoksë në atdheun e tij. Ai ishte personalitet që jetonte me shqetë- simet e kohës, shumë i ndjeshëm për problemet botërore, për drejtësi shoqërore, me interes të madh për njerëzit në nevojë; një person dinamik, me horizont të gjerë, ide krijuese dhe nisma të guximshme për përparimin e popullit.”

_Nga përshëndetja e Kryepiskopit Anastas në 100-vjetorin e krijimit të Kishës Orthodhokse Shqiptare në Amerikë_

----------


## Archon

Nje foto e ralle qe ben pjese ne nje koleksion privat qe kam arritur ta gjej dhe po e sjell ketu ne forum.Ne foto eshte Theofan Noli ne Korce ne vitin 1923 dhe mendohet se mund te jete dita e shugurimit te tij ne peshkop

----------


## iliria e para

FAN S. NOLI DHE DELEGACIONI GREK NË PARIS!

Në konferencën e paqes në Paris, perfaqësuesi i delegacionit grek,
për të bindur të pranishmit se Shqipëria e Jugut është tokë greke,
në mes të tjerash tha se të gjitha kishat në Shqipërinë e Jugut janë
me mbishkrime greke. F. S Noli që perfaqësonte delegacionin shqiptar,
i dha këte përgjigje grekut:

*"Në pjesën veriore të Parisit është një kishë me mbishkrimin grek,
prandaj Komisioni i Paqes, le ti japi grekut njëherë Parisin, pastaj
kur të dojë të vijë të shohë mbishkrimet greke në kishat tona."*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Te lumte dora ty qe e postove, dhe ate Zoti e kujtofte,
ne Mbreteri te Tij, tani perhere e ne jete te jeteve, Amin!
Pershendetje Iliria...

----------

